# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  How to install ubuntu on Lenovo A3000 tab

## rupesh3

Sir recently I have bought Lenovo A3000 tab which has 16Gb internal memory, 1.2 G HZ Quad core processor and 1GB ram.

I want to install Ubuntu on my tab so I have downloaded the image ubuntu-13.10.LARGE.ext2.v1. I have read the documentation provided by you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation and thought that I need Ubuntu installation on my system but I don't have instead I have installed previously Windows 8.1 and opensuse 13.1 operating systems.

I want both Ubuntu touch and android to be installed on 16gb internal memory with dual booting.

Kindly provide the instructions in order to install Ubuntu touch on my tab using either windows or opensuse.

Regards,
Rupesh.

----------


## 3rdalbum

There is no port of Ubuntu to this tablet. You can't install Ubuntu on it, sorry.

----------


## sam-c

If I Can install Ubuntu on Android Samsung Tablet So why not on the above Lenovo??
Uncle Sam :Sad:

----------


## rupesh3

Same question

----------


## Elfy

> If I Can install Ubuntu on Android Samsung Tablet So why not on the above Lenovo??
> Uncle Sam





> Same question


I would have to assume that it's because no-one has done so yet.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting

So - go contribute and then no-one will need to ask the question again.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## 3rdalbum

> If I Can install Ubuntu on Android Samsung Tablet So why not on the above Lenovo??
> Uncle Sam


They are different devices with different internals that talk to the operating system differently.

These are not standard PCs built to be Windows-compatible, they are ARM tablets.

For the record, you can't install Ubuntu on "Android Samsung Tablet". You can install Ubuntu onto certain Samsung tablets, but only where Ubuntu has been ported across. Not even all Samsung tablets work alike. You couldn't even take the version of Android from a Galaxy Note and run it on a Galaxy Tab.

----------


## rupesh3

I have followed another procedure ie., installing packages like 1)complete Linux installer 2)android terminal emulator 3) android vnc viewer 4)busybox and making the device rooted etc.,

When I start complete Linux installer I am able to boot the ubuntu.img image but the problem is I dont know how to use android vnc viewer.

Kindly suggest how to install Ubuntu on my tab using complete Linux installer and android vnc viewer.

Please don't try to say we can't perform just try to suggest the procedure.

Regards,
Rupesh.

----------


## rupesh3

At present I am able to chroot into the image and launch GUI using vnc app. Actually I want to install ubuntu with dual boot. Can you please suggest how to install ubuntu with complete Linux installer or anything else.

I have searched the web how to install Linux on android and found that the device must be rooted and the bootloader must be unlocked. I have rooted the tab but unable to unlock the bootloader. 

I have requested help on how to unlock the bootloader in Lenovo forum and their response was we can't.

Regards,
Rupesh.

----------

